# Time for a re-spray?



## AS007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello all, 

Hope you all had a great Christmas.

Sometime ago I posted a thread about my a dodgy door repair.



After cleaning the car I looked further at the progress and started at the paint with my finger nail only for it to start coming off leaving just metal exposed. This was coming from good metal, just peels off. It looks like I am going to have to get it re-sprayed. Pictures attached. Any ideas why this happens? When I take it in what should I be saying, such as what rust treatment, finish etc. 

Many Thanks


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Could be a couple of things.

Has th bottom of the door had filler applied to it, because it could of been chipped/ or most likely a filler edge that has no primer/paint over it as its the bottom edge, this will result in bare filler, causing it to get wet with the weather we've been having, filler is pourus and will soak up water like blotting paper causing it flake off.

Could be over application of primer, plus no etch primer has been applied, etch is an adhesion promoter for high build, reason I said over application is because, applying to much primer could result in it starting to split or come off, as it is not designed to be over applied its just to much material people do this to try and help even out a bad repair, and can also cause the paint to have a drop in gloss levels. 

I would advise touching it in with some paint/primer to stop it corroding :thumb:


----------



## AS007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Many Thanks for your reply. :thumb:

It does seem to be just metal, no fillers from what I can tell but looking closer, it seems like a build up of paint along the bottom like you would get when glossing and not smoothing it out. Overall a poor job from what I can see. 
I have put some BH electrox over it and will touch up with paint, will not look great but at least covers it for now.

What would the body shop have to do to repair/re-spray, would they have to take it right back?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Certainly sounds like over application then.
They would need to re-repair the affected area, but to be honest from what you have said, I'd say they would need take the bottom of the door below moulding back to bare metal, and start again, because if they didn't. It's just more products being applied over the top of it. :thumb:


----------



## AS007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Booked it in, they will be doing both doors and rear panel, as the previous finish is dull thought I would get it all done correctly. They will be removing mouldings, mirror etc, how long would it take? They said about 3 days?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

AS007 said:


> Booked it in, they will be doing both doors and rear panel, as the previous finish is dull thought I would get it all done correctly. They will be removing mouldings, mirror etc, how long would it take? They said about 3 days?


about three days sounds about right.:thumb:


----------



## AS007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for all your help with this post, Ill let you know how I get on :thumb:


----------



## AS007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Had the car done over the last couple of days and got it back, has the usual buffing marks and a couple of light scratches. The car had been in a low bake oven but the paint still seemed soft, marked easily? Told that it should harden more overnight? Credit to them, they are having it back next week to correct the scratches, and has the dreaded orange peel effect, so they are going to flatten back. As I have the car for a few days, will get a good chance to look over it, what else should I be looking for and how can I tell they have re-sprayed the panels that they should have?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

You should realy base on trust !

the surrounding panels should have the matching orange peel and poss some dust nibs 

usually if the paint is still soft polishing with the rotory and compound will give a good bit heat and help cure ...... to save running costs alot of shops now dont bake they just air dry 


we are using a system... that is air dryproduct but is realy hard the following day its an accelerent that helps speed cure but not pull back the colour like most older systems done But obviosly this comes at a price some customers dont want to pay 


Fire up some pics if you can of the repair 


tommy


----------



## AS007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. :thumb: Come the weekend, I will be giving it an indepth inspection and will take some photos at this point and post up.


----------



## AS007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Here are some pictures, needs to be finished down but not sure what that is in pic 3, a buffer trail? Your thoughts welcome.


----------



## AS007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Can anyone help, especially with pic 3, as car goes back Wednesday, and would like to have everything ready in my mind, so your comments are appreciated.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Looked at picture three mate, in my opinion it's what you said a compound/buffer trail. Regards to paint finish and what they have painted, if they have painted below moulding it should all have the same finish mate.


----------



## AS007 (Feb 10, 2010)

A few months on, and getting ready to start detailing the car as the side that has been re-sprayed needs finishing down. However, I have noticed a bit where there is some drips (bottom left of picture 105) and a gap where the paint finishes and starts again (pictures attached). Also close up in a certain angle and light, but you do have to look closely, you can see lots of what I would describe as water drops in a puddle or burst bubbles but no white marks, what could these be, will they get worse and last of all can I get rid of them? Unable to get a picture as can only see with them with the eye. 

Many thanks, and hope you all enjoy the long weekend. :thumb:


----------

